# Bloopers and Out takes



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

For every one decent shot I get of Rufus I take a few hundred like this....










I hope I'm not the only one?


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

yes but even your bad pictures have merit


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fabulous shot of flying stick and soggy bottom


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He looks faster than the stick!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Come on people, doesn't anyone else take photos this bad?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

It's not 'bad' I like it! But yes there is plenty of rubbish for every decent one here but they get deleted. Next time I'll save them and post the 'best'


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Most get deleted but here's some. Hard to get them looking at you or actually playing soccer.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

A couple more. I was trying to get one of her sitting pretty.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok those are so funny, I especially like hiding behind the toy, looking away and the water hose. Rufus must have given Maggie lessons in not looking at the camera.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Some real talent here 

I love the second in the Maggie sitting pretty photos - love her face


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Those are hysterical 2nd. It would be fun to caption them. Chance with the ball could be "Mum dropped the ball."

I'm so relieved it's not just me.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

It is what I love about digital photos - you can take hundreds in the hope of getting just one or two which are what you really want


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

fairlie said:


> Ok those are so funny, I especially like hiding behind the toy, looking away and the water hose. Rufus must have given Maggie lessons in not looking at the camera.


Yeah but both Rufus and Molly gave her really good soccer lessons. She's quite good at it. One time she pushed the soccer ball between my legs and then ran around me to get it before I could turn around for it.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Oh I've got loads of crap photos! This should be a new crappy photo thread!








Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

So crap, I posted it twice! Can't delete the duplicate I'm afraid 😕

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

But hang on.....just _look_ at that stunning leg!?!?! I must wreak havoc upon it at once :devil:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Mazz you stole my line, how could Barney possibly resist that leg and the sporty shoe? Lou that photo is actually quite good. There is a good story in there and that's what counts.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

haha! Thank you! He doesn't resist the sporty shoe very often I'm afraid! x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I take so many pictures of blurry dogs , totally absent from the frame dogs , bits of dog missing or present  but as a rule I delete them ASAP before automatic wifi cheetah sync thing(? I've no idea, my husband set it up but pictures taken on camera/ phone/tablet automatically update to every other computer phone tablet etc - nightmare ) gets going on sharing all my rubbish shots!
Still this one slipped through - maybe because the background is pretty? The church - St Andrew's Bishopstone - is possibly the oldest in the county, church on that site since the 7th century, but it was rebuilt in the 12th..


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

That's a great photo! Lovely scenery and, err rear end


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Sorry Marzi, no way I am allowing you to sneak that into the bloopers thread! What is not to love about it?

I'm trying to decide if your auto download thing would be a Godsend or a curse for me.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

I have so many on my phone. This may take a few posts. The stuff on my fingers was a pill with marmite.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Here is a few more.


----------



## Lynn<3 (Jul 4, 2011)

One more post.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Those are great, but I would put a few in the keeper pile, not the blooper pile. Like her under the blanket and her in your shadow.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Here are my two outtakes showing Barney and his friend Bunny Le Fluff "playing"  

(Note those are the teeth that stick into my legs - fortunately not today though!)


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I take so many pictures of blurry dogs , totally absent from the frame dogs , bits of dog missing or present  but as a rule I delete them ASAP before automatic wifi cheetah sync thing(? I've no idea, my husband set it up but pictures taken on camera/ phone/tablet automatically update to every other computer phone tablet etc - nightmare ) gets going on sharing all my rubbish shots!
> Still this one slipped through - maybe because the background is pretty? The church - St Andrew's Bishopstone - is possibly the oldest in the county, church on that site since the 7th century, but it was rebuilt in the 12th..


isn't that church near Glyndebourne?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Peanut said:


> isn't that church near Glyndebourne?


It is about 10 miles from Glyndebourne to Bishopstone, the church is definitely in Bishopstone


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

Yes, I have been there. It is beautiful. 
Lucky you to live around there. 
Beautiful photo by the way.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Glistening Glyndbourne


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Here's one from today Fairlie, mid-mud-shake. To be honest there isn't much difference between the good and bad ones of Poppy


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Love the dud shots... Here's my offering 

Blurry Neens


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Love the dud shots... Here's my offering
> 
> Blurry Neens


Haha she looks like a furry otter with no ears... What did you do to them??


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

They are so long and low set that they just flip back lol.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I love that shot Ruth. Her imploring you to stop whatever you were doing with that wrench on the floor, and take her for a walk. Paws like a bow tie or teddy bear ears. It is really good.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Found some more from the spring. Maggie looking everywhere but at the camera.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Fairlie I was building a piece of furniture at home while Jenny was away. That picture was taken by me after I stood up due to the continuous demanding harassment for a cuddle by Nina. I honestly think I could have got the job done much quicker if she hasn't constantly badgered me for cuddles. Of course I succumbed each and every time  how could I resist. This pic was sent to Jenny with a caption something like, "mum we need you home - Nina needs a cuddler to curl up on while I work to build this furniture!"

Ps I wouldn't have her any other way. Don't think Lola isn't the same, she is but just not as persistent!!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Here is one from today. Took her to the fair grounds for a nice run and stopped to take a picture in front of a huge tree. I was just clicking the picture when she did this.


----------



## Jantymac (May 3, 2015)

Lovely to see photos, however bad!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Here is one from today. Took her to the fair grounds for a nice run and stopped to take a picture in front of a huge tree. I was just clicking the picture when she did this.


Poor Maggie - she did not want her beaitiful face caught on camera next to those bedraggled legs


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Marzi said:


> Poor Maggie - she did not want her beaitiful face caught on camera next to those bedraggled legs


It wasn't that the legs were bedraggled; her face was just as bad; it was because her wee wee was dirty.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney on the beach, in case you were wondering... 😕


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Bravo Lou, best beach blooper yet. When you can't work out what bit is what then you know it must be good. What are we seeing exactly?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

It was supposed to be this, but I think I got trigger happy.... 😮


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Well, you can see his shadow and I think a foot or leg.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Janey153 said:


> View attachment 98497
> 
> Barney on the beach, in case you were wondering... &#55357;&#56853;


 Join the 'I love my fingers' forum. That's the kind of picture the ooh and aah over.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm good at these kinds of photos 😉


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

excellent shot of pebbles and paws


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

And a part of my boot! This is vaguely what I was aiming for, but he moves too quickly! Still not brilliant I'm afraid.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Try getting a close face shot had the perfect one just as the door bell rings! So he jumps to tell me like he always does.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Little sods aren't they?! X


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Loving these pic's, now I really don't have any that would make you laugh that much - not because I don't take loads of rubbish ones but I usually just immediately delete them as I use a camera with a memory card that gets filled far too quickly, may have a look back on the computer though as one or two rubbish ones may have sneaked through...


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I adore this one and would put it in the best of the best group. It is perfect with the fringe of the soft blanket in absolutely perfect focus beside the boing of the dog.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

fairlie said:


> I adore this one and would put it in the best of the best group. It is perfect with the fringe of the soft blanket in absolutely perfect focus beside the boing of the dog.


With the help of a crazy bouncy Sid I've got a great collection of crap pictures 
Hopefully we might get a good close up soon!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

There is something wierd going on in this picture of Dot with too many legs


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha ha! It's her inner alien spider bursting out again! What on earth?!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha very funny - it's Dot the octapoo! 
It must be Kiki behind her right??


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Always turns her head at the last minute.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Love sailing ears Maggie, they suit her stylish persona very well.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

A real blooper of a photo...

and Barney and a tampax  He had it in his mouth but I was so shocked I didnt get a chance to photograph it!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> A real blooper of a photo...
> 
> and Barney and a tampax  He had it in his mouth but I was so shocked I didnt get a chance to photograph it!


Eww Yuk!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Maggie trying to get her new toy that I had set on her sweater basket.


----------

